# Cricket World Cup



## SaintHacker (Feb 13, 2015)

Can't see a thread so here goes.
Anyone watching tonight? Predictions? Other than Mitchell Johnson tearing our batsmen a new one...


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2015)

Hard to see past wins for the two home sides.

Kiwis started like a train, all looks a bit cold for the Sri Lankans. Only gonna get worse if they dont get BMac out soon thats for sure


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2015)

as i was saying........


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2015)

I see the England bowlers have turned into mindless fools again, when did bowling a good yorker go out of fashion?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 14, 2015)

Our batsmen just don't seem to be aggressive enough compared to the opposition.

3 dropped catches doesn't help especially when one goes onto to score 135.


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2015)

Eng v Aus is going to the form book...unfortunately


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Our batsmen just don't seem to be aggressive enough compared to the opposition.

3 dropped catches doesn't help especially when one goes onto to score 135.
		
Click to expand...

And especially when the one that made 135 was dropped when on a duckâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I see the England bowlers have turned into mindless fools again, when did bowling a good yorker go out of fashion?
		
Click to expand...

England's bowling is farcical these days. They get one tactic in their brains (in this case the slower ball bouncer) and then use it ad nauseum, eventually providing cannon fodder for the batsmen. Bowling at the death is not easy and very much slanted toward the batsmen but England show no thought or imagination.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



*Our batsmen just don't seem to be aggressive enough compared to the opposition.
*
3 dropped catches doesn't help especially when one goes onto to score 135.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that England's starting XI does not include any of Jason Roy, James Vince, Ben Stokes or Alex Hales says everything. Once again England have gone for the safe option rather than an option that brings risks but may also bring a spectacular performance.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 14, 2015)

Having said all that, fair play to James Taylor who looks a good batsman and is making KP look a clown regarding his comments about Taylor being too small. 

Finn did well to keep going as well even if he was expensive. At least he takes wickets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2015)

Predictable and when will England learn not to concede so many runs at the death. They had a chance to keep it at a respectable 280-300 and lost the plot. Not sure where Morgan goes from here given the run of noughts. Makes the next one an even bigger game


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2015)

Watching now , Ireland vs West Indies and WI are in trouble at 99-5 , not stay up all night as i kinda fall asleep , no work for next 3 weeks so may do the odd nite , Aus is team to beat , England could win it you know as last time it was played in Australia a team that were almost out then went on to win beating England in the Final


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 16, 2015)

Good Morning.

Just got back from Nelson NZ where Ireland beat W.Indies with ease.

Great result  great support great day.
I

BTW s


----------



## Tongo (Feb 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Predictable and *when will England learn not to concede so many runs at the death*. They had a chance to keep it at a respectable 280-300 and lost the plot. Not sure where Morgan goes from here given the run of noughts. Makes the next one an even bigger game
		
Click to expand...

In about 5 years time when the one day game will have moved on again!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 16, 2015)

3offTheTee said:



			Good Morning.

Just got back from Nelson NZ where Ireland beat W.Indies with ease.

Great result  great support great day.
I

BTW s
		
Click to expand...


You gotta hand it to the Irish, they keep on coming up with these cracking performances on the big stage even if they look fairly ordinary in between!


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2015)

Well played Ireland. Dangerous team for those that aren't good; e.g. Windies, England...


----------



## vkurup (Feb 16, 2015)

Moved my monthly s/f from Sunday to Saturday (and played my PB)...

On Sunday watched India whip the idiots from across the border... apparently one of the most watched game across the planet.  Besides an awesome game, I was also chatting with my friends on group Whatzapp - folks from California, Chicago, UK, India, Jakarta, Melbourne and those inside the stadium... plus viewing all the twitter updates.. very 'immersive' experience.. Sunday well spent.  Dont have the heart to watch India lose to SA next week. 

As far as Eng goes.. not holding my breath yet. Finn was lucky with the last 3 balls of the match otherwise he had a piss poor day...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 16, 2015)

Piece said:



			Well played Ireland. Dangerous team for those that aren't good; e.g. Windies, England... 

Click to expand...

Also worth remembering that this is an Ireland team shorn of Eoin Morgan (admittedly not missing much at the moment!) and Boyd Rankin whilst Tim Murtagh, one of the more effective bowlers in the last couple of years, is injured. For an associate nation to turn over a test nation with such limited resources is mighty impressive. Admittedly, the Windies are a sitting duck at the moment but Ireland still had to chase down over 300. Its not like the Windies rolled over for less than 150.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2015)

Great performance by Ireland. Reasonable target set by the West Indies but chased down brilliantly. England should look at the innings and learn from it


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2015)

Just ordered this.

http://www.oneills.com/ireland-cricket-world-cup-jersey-2015-adults.html

Hope it turns up before the big UAE clash in 8 days :whoo:


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Just ordered this.

http://www.oneills.com/ireland-cricket-world-cup-jersey-2015-adults.html

Hope it turns up before the big UAE clash in 8 days :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Very likely to boil down to how Ireland do against Zimbabwe now as to whether they qualify, should have no troubles with the UAE


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2015)

Poor start for Scot V NZ...


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2015)

Kiwi v Scots game could be over before i go to bed!


----------



## Piece (Feb 17, 2015)

Piece said:



			Kiwi v Scots game could be over before i go to bed!
		
Click to expand...

Much closer than I thought!


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2015)

not gonna be much fun for England fans waking up in the morning. Theyve been awful but the Kiwis been at a top top level, especially Southee, one of the better ODI spells Ive seen in a very long time


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2015)

And I thought our batting was bad! This is utter carnage from McCullum. Finn 1 short of going for 50 off 2 overs lol just brutal hitting


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

fundy said:



			And I thought our batting was bad! This is utter carnage from McCullum. Finn 1 short of going for 50 off 2 overs lol just brutal hitting
		
Click to expand...

How to make a night shift drag. I was hoping for at least a few hours entertainment!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Ouch - thats poor

Cracking knock from McCullum 

Lots of questions for England - coach ? test players certainly not suited to ODI ? One dimensional bowling attack ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ouch - thats poor

Cracking knock from McCullum 

Lots of questions for England - coach ? test players certainly not suited to ODI ? One dimensional bowling attack ?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately most nations have a go to player. Someone who the others look up to and are inspired by. Ours was unfortunately not selected.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Unfortunately most nations have a go to player. Someone who the others look up to and are inspired by. Ours was unfortunately not selected.
		
Click to expand...

Who ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who ?
		
Click to expand...

KP lol, 

Whteher the team would have supported him is questionable. So not selecting him would be right. But undoubtably players still felt he was a game changer. Morgan was probably meant to be his replacement but hasn't really come. 

KP had ban times of course but his record shows he's good enough. But too much has passed for that to change.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			KP lol, 

Whteher the team would have supported him is questionable. So not selecting him would be right. But undoubtably players still felt he was a game changer. Morgan was probably meant to be his replacement but hasn't really come. 

KP had ban times of course but his record shows he's good enough. But too much has passed for that to change.
		
Click to expand...

Not enough money in the World Cup for him - his ship sailed towards the cash cows of T20 a good year now.

As  batsmen he is very talented no doubt but not his time anymore

England should have had Stokes and Hales in the batting line up - no Ballance and Woakes for a start. Then we need a spinner - i would have asked Dockrell to come to England from Ireland but right now i wouldnt blame him if he said no.

Then its time for Moores to go - didnt rate him the first time and still dont. England should be brave and bring Collingwood in 

Every year we hear England building towards the WC - ut appears the house they built was out of Snow.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 20, 2015)

In about two weeks time when England have lost to Scotland and Afghanistan, then we really can just throw in the towel.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not enough money in the World Cup for him - his ship sailed towards the cash cows of T20 a good year now.

As  batsmen he is very talented no doubt but not his time anymore

England should have had Stokes and Hales in the batting line up - no Ballance and Woakes for a start. Then we need a spinner - i would have asked Dockrell to come to England from Ireland but right now i wouldnt blame him if he said no.

Then its time for Moores to go - didnt rate him the first time and still dont. England should be brave and bring Collingwood in 

Every year we hear England building towards the WC - ut appears the house they built was out of Snow.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst we both agree he's not gonna play again. Do you genuinely believe if called upon he wouldn't have played? Yes he now plays in the t20 format for money. But if selecting a squad on talent alone. He'd been in my team in all formats. No matter what he's currently playing. 

As as to the squad, it's always been a select club for England. And things won't change too soon imo. 

I think we are at least attempting to have two squads now. But there still seems to be a a bit of leeway shown to test players keeping them in the squad when not needed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst we both agree he's not gonna play again. Do you genuinely believe if called upon he wouldn't have played? Yes he now plays in the t20 format for money. But if selecting a squad on talent alone. He'd been in my team in all formats. No matter what he's currently playing. 

As as to the squad, it's always been a select club for England. And things won't change too soon imo. 

I think we are at least attempting to have two squads now. But there still seems to be a a bit of leeway shown to test players keeping them in the squad when not needed.
		
Click to expand...

Would KP had said yes if asked to play ?

Well would have gone two ways

- Used it a perfect opportunity to have one last dig at ECB and turn them down flat 

Or its the perfect platform for his ego to go out and have his personal battles with people again 

Im not sure he would have said yes tbh


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would KP had said yes if asked to play ?

Well would have gone two ways

- Used it a perfect opportunity to have one last dig at ECB and turn them down flat 

Or its the perfect platform for his ego to go out and have his personal battles with people again 

Im not sure he would have said yes tbh
		
Click to expand...

 I think he made it clear he wanted to play. if he'd been selectedI believe he'd have gone. As to his ego, totally agree it's massive. But quite a few of the best players in the world in any sport have that. 

Unfortunately, not for the first time England (in many forms) are missing a player to to factors other than ability lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2015)

We just seem to go about ODIs in a different way to everyone else. 
Reverse the situation for a moment
Broad and Finn have knocked NZ over for 125.
England would have gone out and knocked them off in about 30 overs, picking singles and the odd 4. Assuming they weren't skittled out of course.
But we wouldn't have gone out and had a crash bang wallop and knocked them off in 12..
Why not?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			We just seem to go about ODIs in a different way to everyone else. 
Reverse the situation for a moment
Broad and Finn have knocked NZ over for 125.
England would have gone out and knocked them off in about 30 overs, picking singles and the odd 4. Assuming they weren't skittled out of course.
But we wouldn't have gone out and had a crash bang wallop and knocked them off in 12..
Why not?
		
Click to expand...

I think that goes back to the point of not really selecting specialist teams till attempting it recently. And prioritising test cricket. Therefor they have that as a default mode.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			We just seem to go about ODIs in a different way to everyone else. 
Reverse the situation for a moment
Broad and Finn have knocked NZ over for 125.
England would have gone out and knocked them off in about 30 overs, picking singles and the odd 4. Assuming they weren't skittled out of course.
But we wouldn't have gone out and had a crash bang wallop and knocked them off in 12..
*Why not?*

Click to expand...

They dont have the ability, are too cautious, are always ten years behind the latest tactics etc etc....


----------



## Tongo (Feb 20, 2015)

That is embarrassing. 

Kudos to Tim Southee and Brendan McCullum though.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 20, 2015)

I am backing NZ to lift the cup... McCullum is leading a true world class team.

Re the UK... I am switching my support to Ireland.. atleast they give it a go...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he made it clear he wanted to play. if he'd been selectedI believe he'd have gone. As to his ego, totally agree it's massive. But quite a few of the best players in the world in any sport have that. 

Unfortunately, not for the first time England (in many forms) are missing a player to to factors other than ability lol
		
Click to expand...

Of course KP was saying he would go if asked - that creates or enhances the story

He is arrogant but the issue I always have with him is he has personal battles and sometimes lets that get in the way of the team score


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2015)

Pathetic.

No other words required.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2015)

Piece said:



			Pathetic.

No other words required.
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were fantastic! Fastest 100 and BMcC's fastest 50 and 3 runs/ball innings was great!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 20, 2015)

vkurup said:



			I am backing NZ to lift the cup... McCullum is leading a true world class team.

Re the_* UK*_... I am switching my support to _*Ireland*_.. atleast they give it a go...
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean The British Isles. 

Like rugby boxing and golf plus other sports its the whole island of Ireland not just the uk bit 

Would personally like the soccer teams to join together too


----------



## vkurup (Feb 20, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Don't you mean The British Isles. 

Like rugby boxing and golf plus other sports its the whole island of Ireland not just the uk bit 

Would personally like the soccer teams to join together too 

Click to expand...

Intresting.. i did not know that they sent 1 team.. i was under the impression that Republic was not part of it..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2015)

England were woeful. They are poorly managed from the very top down, poorly led, poorly coached and players out of form. All the ingredients the likes of New Zealand have been working hard in the last five years to address


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 21, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Intresting.. i did not know that they sent 1 team.. i was under the impression that Republic was not part of it..
		
Click to expand...

Not all Irish cricketers make the Irish team...the rubbish ones get to captain England :ears:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh dear, how much of a meltdown would there be if Scotland beat England.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

If it leads to sense and sees the removal of most of the ECB including Giles Clarke, Paul Downton, Peter Moores and David Saker then Id absolutely love to watch it happen


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh dear, how much of a meltdown would there be if Scotland beat England.
		
Click to expand...

In a weird way I am rooting for that to happen...  better at this stage than later....  the 11 need a rocket under their backside...


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

vkurup said:



			In a weird way I am rooting for that to happen...  better at this stage than later....  the 11 need a rocket under their backside...
		
Click to expand...

and you think the NZ game shouldnt have been enough to provide said rocket??????


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 22, 2015)

One good thing is that neither of the two elements (batting and bowling) can blame the other.

Each is completely inept and dysfunctional.

And then there is the coach. Deemed not good enough first time round and has done zip all in the meantime to merit giving him a second chance. Just listen to the coaching gobbledygook he spouts in interviews.

Successful teams encourage players to think on their feet, under Moores there appears to be a rigid adherence to "game plans" regardless of the prevailing situation.

Pre-tournament preparation was a waste of time. Bell did not go to Sri Lanka but was then included in the WC squad, Taylor batted successfully at three but on the morning of the first match Ballance is given that spot and Taylor moved to six.

Woakes and Anderson opened the bowling but Broad decided he wanted to have the new ball with Anderson so he is indulged. Treadwell had been our most economical and effective bowler so he was dropped.

Compare this with the preparation of the Aussies and Kiwis.

But hey ho! Andy Flower will continue in his role as probably will Moores. The selectors will remain and doubtless there will be another committee formed by the ECB producing a "blueprint" for the future.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2015)

fundy said:



			and you think the NZ game shouldnt have been enough to provide said rocket??????
		
Click to expand...

It should give plenty.. but not sure if they have woken up.  Having said that, you can give them benefit of doubt that they were up against the 2 best sides in the group, so should be easy from here.. just 4 more games to win...  If they lose to Sco, then the rocket will go off midflight. 

Was watching India thrash SA today.. and it was carnage for SA..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2015)

Great atmosphere at the India v S.Africa game today. The Indian fans were fantastic. Surprised to see S.Africa beaten so heavily.

Dreading turning on Sky Sports tomorrow morning for the England score, confidence is shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2015)

Moores should go along with the rest of the back room coaching staff. Time for the ECB to realise the current format is shot and we're not a world force in limited overs (you could argue tests as well but that's another thread) and that we need to change what we're doing and look at other sides like Australia SA and NZ and see what can be done and how


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

How England name an unchanged side after the last game I will never understand. If I was Tredwell or maybe even Hales Id just get on a plane home now


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2015)

Have we lost yet?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Have we lost yet?
		
Click to expand...

Only a matter of time. How can we name an unchanged side. They were crap. Shame we couldn't have a brand new XI


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 22, 2015)

fundy said:



			How England name an unchanged side after the last game I will never understand. If I was Tredwell or maybe even Hales Id just get on a plane home now
		
Click to expand...


As you say it is incomprehensible.

 Treadwell for either Finn or Broad was obvious and Hales has never yet been given a run despite captains, coaches and selectors all saying that his type of batting is what is needed in modern ODI cricket.

I now fear that we may qualify for the quarters and we will all be expected to accept that everything is just fine.


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2015)

Never, ever thought I'd say this but I am kinda hoping Scotland win...if only to kick out those stuffy suits at the top of the game.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 22, 2015)

Breaking news: England manage a whole over without losing a wicket!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2015)

Commentary on Cricinfo.. .

"A huge game at Christchurch today. A side comprising a bunch of hapless, unfancied, rank amateurs, plays Scotland,"

.... kindof sums it up..


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 22, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Commentary on Cricinfo.. .

"A huge game at Christchurch today. A side comprising a bunch of hapless, unfancied, rank amateurs, plays Scotland,"

.... kindof sums it up..
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 22, 2015)

So the "Powerplay" against an associate team produces 58 runs for England.

Talk about confidence building!


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2015)

Well theyll never get a better chance, very flat pitch against a very ordinary bowling attack. 300 is the very bare minimum and should really be targetting 350+ here


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have been a big fan of Ian Bell since he was a  youngster but I'm sorry that was a wasted opportunity and perhaps now is the time to say good-bye, at least for the one-dayers.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2015)

horrid inns, played 2 aggressive shots all inns one was nearly caught and the other was. Now we get Ballance trying to find some form as well


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2015)

stunning use of the batting powerplay. Take out Moeens inns and Eng be in a lot of trouble here!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 23, 2015)

fundy said:



			Well theyll never get a better chance, very flat pitch against a very ordinary bowling attack. 300 is the very bare minimum and should really be targetting 350+ here
		
Click to expand...

They are scrapping something together... will get to 315 (fingers crossed)...
... will be Scotland's biggest chase (i think). 


When they play cricket up in the Highlands, do they were pads + Kilts?


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2015)

172 for 0 after 30 becomes just 302, almost impossible considering the conditions. Moeen Ali may have saved them from further embarrassment tonight but its not gonna be too long coming thats for sure


----------



## Tongo (Feb 23, 2015)

Difficult to know how much to gauge from this match. I listened to TMS from when England were 120 odd without loss to about 250-4 and it was pretty mediocre stuff really against some very average bowling. Well done Moeen Ali for his century but England should have passed 350 against what is clearly the weakest attack, by some distance, in the comp. 

 I would say confidence boosting but England's players will know that this result hasnt proved much in reality.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2015)

fundy said:



			172 for 0 after 30 becomes just 302, almost impossible considering the conditions. Moeen Ali may have saved them from further embarrassment tonight but its not gonna be too long coming thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Yes apart from Ali, it was pretty turgid stuff. Most of the England batsmen must be so out of form, the way Bell blocked the crap out of it to someone bowling donkey drops...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2015)

vkurup said:



			When they play cricket up in the Highlands, do they were pads + Kilts?
		
Click to expand...

They don't need a box when they have sporrans.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 23, 2015)

fundy said:



			172 for 0 after 30 becomes just 302, almost impossible considering the conditions. Moeen Ali may have saved them from further embarrassment tonight but its not gonna be too long coming thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

In ODI's the norm is to get double in 50 overs the score after 30 and probably much more with ten wickets in hand. Second Powerplay was even more embarrassing than the first.

As for the bowling, well Thank God it was Scotland we were playing.

All this result does is paper over the cracks.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2015)

vkurup said:



			They are scrapping something together... will get to 315 (fingers crossed)...
... will be Scotland's biggest chase (i think). 


When they play cricket up in the Highlands, do they were pads + Kilts?[/QUOTE


What a stupid comment, why would you wear a kilt to play cricket??? 

its a winter Garment way to warm to be playing Cricket in. The lads i i know play Naked, covered in Blue Woad.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## vkurup (Feb 23, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			What a stupid comment, why would you wear a kilt to play cricket??? 

its a winter Garment way to warm to be playing Cricket in. The lads i i know play_ Naked, covered in Blue Woad_.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I had a Glaswegian friend who hated cricket... his view was that if you see a Glaswegian run towards you with a blunt instrument, you should scoot to safety..  #Stereotype..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2015)

I am the only person I know who was sent off at cricket.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Another mighty with for the Paddy's in Pads! :whoo:


----------



## Tongo (Feb 25, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Another mighty with for the Paddy's in Pads! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Beat Zimbabwe and its knock-out stages here they come!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2015)

Did you see the Irish wicket that wasn't when he was bowled and the bails lifted up and fell back in place. Talk about luck of the Irish at a crucial time


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 25, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you see the Irish wicket that wasn't when he was bowled and the bails lifted up and fell back in place. Talk about luck of the Irish at a crucial time
		
Click to expand...

Now Martin behave ...........

Was watching it live and kinda went , what just happened ..  a defo for "what happened next" in years to come


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2015)

Bit of a banana skin of a game that Ireland did well to get through - set up nicely for them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Now Martin behave ...........

Was watching it live and kinda went , what just happened ..  a defo for "what happened next" in years to come
		
Click to expand...

I missed the match but caught the incident on my phone at lunchtime. Looked like a disco when the stumps and bails moved and the snicko noise was massive. Never seen it before. It was a tougher game than I thought it would and fair play to the opposition, they made the Irish work


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 25, 2015)

Our pace attack is not up to it TBH , but by golly we will chase a run total


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 27, 2015)

Best comment of the World Cup so far by Frankie Boyle

"Great to see opposite ends of the heroin supply chain battling it out #AFGvSCO"


----------



## vkurup (Feb 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I missed the match but caught the incident on my phone at lunchtime. Looked like a disco when the stumps and bails moved and the snicko noise was massive. Never seen it before. It was a tougher game than I thought it would and fair play to the opposition, they made the Irish work
		
Click to expand...

Here you go..  will definitely be remembered..


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2015)

AB's teed off again this morning! Unbelievable stuff, who'd be a bowler these days?!


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2015)

Aussies gone from 80/1 to 110/9 and the crowd are chanting youre worse thasn the English lol, utterly amazing hour or so. Huge kudos to McCullum for bringing Vettori on so early and also going for the throat and all but bowling out his top 3 bowlers


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 28, 2015)

What a game. Great result for NZ but oh so close. Last over from Starc was terrific


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 28, 2015)

Unbelievable games, well worth not sleeping for! You certainly couldn't have predicted that!


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2015)

what an amazing amazing game of cricket that turned into lol. Oh Id have paid good money for one more wicket at the end but fair play to the kiwis! Clarke made a huge error taking Starc off and bringing back Johnson when he did


----------



## Tongo (Feb 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			what an amazing amazing game of cricket that turned into lol. Oh Id have paid good money for one more wicket at the end but fair play to the kiwis! Clarke made a huge error taking Starc off and bringing back Johnson when he did
		
Click to expand...

Was properly tense listening to the last 30 mins on TMS. As one of the commentators said: you dont need big scores for an entertaining ODI.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 28, 2015)

What a farce that there's a break in the India-UAE game with India needing so few runs to win.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 28, 2015)

If it happens.. i cant wait to watch Ind v NZ... the clash of the two aggressive captains in MS Dhoni and Big McC. The kiwis will have a upper hand.  This WC is being dominated by bowlers an kiwis are way too strong for India in that department... 

But gotta give it to the aussies for a great fightback....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2015)

Late heading to the club this morning watching the climax of the NZ game. I thought for a second Aussies would nick it and maybe with a hat-trick to boot. Very un-Aussie like collapse but NZ looking the real deal so far.


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2015)

Seriously, How long does the Sri Lankan national anthem go on for? It's got about 10 verses!!!  It's not even catchy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2015)

Poor Innings again from Ballance - think that must have been his last chance


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2015)

Poor shot selection from Bell on 49


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Poor Innings again from Ballance - think that must have been his last chance
		
Click to expand...

feel sorry for him, barely played in any of the warm up games, then being asked to do a role differently to the one he plays for Yorks, laughable yet again from Moores et al but the player who takes the stick


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

Not a bad innings that....Root excellent and Butler explosive at the end......will it be enough?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Not a bad innings that....Root excellent and Butler explosive at the end......will it be enough?
		
Click to expand...

Sri Lanka cruised to it

Need a variation in that bowling - one of those tall bowlers needs to drop out for a spinner


----------



## Tongo (Mar 1, 2015)

Just listened to what Joe Root had to say. I dont know why England players bother with interviews. It doesnt matter who is interviewed, they just offer the same rubbish. Root went on about swing early on, what swing? Then he goes on about him dropping the catch at slip and the consequence but conveniently forgetting he was dropped by Jayawardene. Then when asked if there's a gulf in class between them and the rest he says no. Have you seen the results Joe?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

What do you expect them to say to the public ? 

It's soundbites - always is in jnterviews


----------



## vkurup (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Seriously, How long does the Sri Lankan national anthem go on for? It's got about 10 verses!!!  It's not even catchy!
		
Click to expand...

Longer than an English inning....


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sri Lanka cruised to it

Need a variation in that bowling - one of those tall bowlers needs to drop out for a spinner
		
Click to expand...

 luckily I fell asleep before the Sri Lankan Innings......


----------



## Tongo (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you expect them to say to the public ? 

It's soundbites - always is in jnterviews
		
Click to expand...

Nothing if that's the sort of rubbish they are going to come out with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

Another hammering for England. Are we out yet?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 2, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another hammering for England. Are we out yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. England need to beat Bangladesh and hope they dont beat Afghanistan and Scotland. And England have to beat Afghanistan themselves!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Not yet. England need to beat Bangladesh and hope they dont beat Afghanistan and Scotland. And England have to beat Afghanistan themselves!
		
Click to expand...

So we could well be is what you're saying. What a bunch of muppets


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 7, 2015)

Another  great victory for the Irish  against the mighty Zimbabwe.  Close finish


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2015)

2 cracking games last night for sure, that said already feels like the group section is dragging on and still plenty to go


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 7, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Another  great victory for the Irish  against the mighty Zimbabwe.  Close finish  

Click to expand...


LUCKY call on the 6 that was given out ha  , that could have changed the match


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			LUCKY call on the 6 that was given out ha  , that could have changed the match
		
Click to expand...

Haven't we mentioned the luck of the Irish on this thread already? Cracking game and well done Ireland for holding on...just


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Haven't we mentioned the luck of the Irish on this thread already? Cracking game and well done Ireland for holding on...just
		
Click to expand...

Defo right this time tho Martin , slow mo showed a touch of the boundary , player walked halfway through the review , very strange as he was on 96 r 97 aswell


----------



## vkurup (Mar 8, 2015)

Another 300+ score, this time from the Aussies... This WC been a score fest but equally the bowlers need to do their bit. Zimbabwe nearly chased theirs down against the Paddys..
At a stage the Aussies were threatening 400ish, it would be awesome if Sri Lanka try to chase this with intent...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Another 300+ score, this time from the Aussies... This WC been a score fest but equally the bowlers need to do their bit. Zimbabwe nearly chased theirs down against the Paddys..
At a stage the Aussies were threatening 400ish, it would be awesome if Sri Lanka try to chase this with intent...
		
Click to expand...

From this I have a question for the cricket experts.
Why so many high scores? I mean crazy high scores even between what I'd call two decent teams.
377 against Sri Lanka oo:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 8, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			From this I have a question for the cricket experts.
Why so many high scores? I mean crazy high scores even between what I'd call two decent teams.
377 against Sri Lanka oo:
		
Click to expand...

I think there have been some rule changes (field placement restrictions) recently that have meant the 'consolidation' section in the middle of the innings doesn't slow the scoring down as teams are now pushing for runs throughout the innings.

Probably also playing on some smaller grounds too.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			I think there have been some rule changes (field placement restrictions) recently that have meant the 'consolidation' section in the middle of the innings doesn't slow the scoring down as teams are now pushing for runs throughout the innings.

Probably also playing on some smaller grounds too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.
Current game looks to be a belter if Sri Lanka can keep it together.


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2015)

The main rule changes are leading to a powerplay from overs 35-40 where sides can only have 3 fielders outside the 30 yd ring and then for the last ten overs they can only have 4 fielders outside. This basically means the bowler is telegraphing what he is going to bowl and hasnt got enough fielders to defend in the deep.

Add in bats have got much bigger (they dont press them like they used to), they use 2 balls so at the end the ball is only 25 overs old (and hence much harder still), wickets are prepared way in the batman's favour (especially the grounds using drop in pitches), most of the decent (so called mystery) spinners in the world have recently been banned for chucking (no Ajmal, Narine etc at the world cup).

On top of this you have the type of practise batsmen have been doing for t20 cricket with range hitting, ramp shots etc and the balance between bat and ball in limited overs cricket has totally been lost sadly leading to these very high scores.

Some may like it but personally think its ruining cricket, getting closer and closer to baseball everyday


----------



## Tongo (Mar 8, 2015)

ODI cricket is rapidly just becoming hitting. There have been too many dull, one-sided games in the competition so far. Ironically the two best games, in terms of drama, (NZ v AUS and Pakistan v SA) a total of 300 has not even been close.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Big test for England against Bangladesh. Chasing 276 to win isnt the most difficult of targets but, under the circumstances, i'm sure England's batsmen will be feeling the pressure!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Big test for England against Bangladesh. Chasing 276 to win isnt the most difficult of targets but, under the circumstances, i'm sure England's batsmen will be feeling the pressure!
		
Click to expand...

This is becoming embarrassing!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2015)

Blimey, another quality showing from the England batsmen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2015)

This is painful. Let's get back to Test cricket and forget this whacking stuff.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 9, 2015)

Eh Gads 5 down .. Cas e for KP grows stronger , hopefully not tho as he is a total ..  (not getting an infraction ) for him ha ha


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 9, 2015)

It's still possible but I wouldn't bet on it.

One more wicket and the tail is in. You could argue that the tail started at 1 anyway


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2015)

We're so bad. Need Buttler to bat through, but be surprised if we win at the minute. #BringBackKP


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			This is becoming embarrassing!
		
Click to expand...

It's been embarrassing for a while. Not sure how low we have to go to get the change we desperately need.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this is going to be close. Should be an exciting finish for the neutrals!

Definitely doable for England although you might argue they have made heavy weather of it!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2015)

Buttler's awesome. One of the few modern-OD players we've actually got. Hales another, KP another, Morgan when on form another. This side is just too one-paced. It's not good enough. Buttler should be batting 4 or 5.

Should pick:

Moeen
Hales
Pietersen
Buttler
Morgan *
Stokes
Billings +
Woakes
Jordan
Broad
Finn


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow tough call on Jordan


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2015)

Embarrassing. Some major changes need to be made to this ODi team. Not good enough.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 9, 2015)

Agent Morgan, mission accomplished.  Back to Dublin with you.  The worst Irish spy since Donald Sutherland in "The Eagle has landed".    England now 2nd best cricket nation in the United Kingdom.   

And no please, I'd rather see us lose to Afghanistan than bring back Pietersen.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2015)

Too much been made of England batting not performing...it's the so-called Test bowlers doing f-all.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 9, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Agent Morgan, mission accomplished.  Back to Dublin with you.  The worst Irish spy since Donald Sutherland in "The Eagle has landed".    England now 2nd best cricket nation in the United Kingdom.   

And no please, I'd rather see us lose to Afghanistan than bring back Pietersen.
		
Click to expand...

Ah Paul , im sure it wasnt a plan by either  the South Africans OR the Irish that planned this . maybe both together . 

At least Ed Joyce has a CHANCE of the quarters still , ye didnt ruin him too much on us 

Morgan for Irl 
KP for .. well no one really 

Poison Chalice of cricket captaincy for England ..


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2015)

Excellent 1-Day entertainment - for the neutral!

Bangladesh deserved the win, but it certainly swung each way at times!

Recriminations will start early! Always 'entertaining' for neutrals too!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Too much been made of England batting not performing...it's the so-called Test bowlers doing f-all.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Restricting a side to 275 on a decent batting deck and then watching Bell and Root stumble along at a combined strike rate of about 70? I think its blatantly obvious where England failed in this game.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 9, 2015)

Spanked by the good sides, gave Bangladesh a decent game. Most minnows would take that.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2015)

Same old story. We're not good enough in the middle overs, and haven't been for years. We can't stumble along at 4 an over and expect to save our boundaries for the last 10. The way South Africa, India and Australia approach the middle overs is completely different. We don't have anyone capable of the sort of performances in the middle overs that South Africa get from ABDV, India get from Kohli and Australia get from Smith/Maxwell. We're rubbish, and it needs to change. It won't though, been the same story the last 3 world cups.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2015)

Management has to go. They can't be allowed to oversee a debacle like that. Clear out the whole side, blood the youngsters and start again. Accpet we're now the worse one day side of all the test nations and some affilliation sides and get a five year programme in place - NOW. Of course we know it won't happen and the status quo will remain (all jobs for the boys and school tie still in place) and it'll get a lot worse yet.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Management has to go. They can't be allowed to oversee a debacle like that. Clear out the whole side, blood the youngsters and start again. Accpet we're now the worse one day side of all the test nations and some affilliation sides and get a five year programme in place - NOW. *Of course we know it won't happen and the status quo will remain (all jobs for the boys and school tie still in place) and it'll get a lot worse yet*.
		
Click to expand...

It wont happen cos the next World Cup is over here so the set up will convince themselves that England will be one of the favourites cos of favourable conditions.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Management has to go. They can't be allowed to oversee a debacle like that. Clear out the whole side, blood the youngsters and start again. Accpet we're now the worse one day side of all the test nations and some affilliation sides and get a five year programme in place - NOW. Of course we know it won't happen and the status quo will remain (all jobs for the boys and school tie still in place) and it'll get a lot worse yet.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the 'jobs for the boys' (and the 5 year program) comment, I don't think I could disagree with this more strongly than I do!

Find out the problem and address it. If it happens to be the management/coaching, then they should certainly go. But I don't believe it's simply down to that! There's plenty of talent in that team, but there's just so little confidence visible in what they are doing. 

It's a good opportunity to instigate a complete re-assessment of all aspects of English Cricket though!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Apart from the 'jobs for the boys' (and the 5 year program) comment, I don't think I could disagree with this more strongly than I do!

Find out the problem and address it. If it happens to be the management/coaching, then they should certainly go. But I don't believe it's simply down to that! *There's plenty of talent in that team*, but there's just so little confidence visible in what they are doing. 

It's a good opportunity to instigate a complete re-assessment of all aspects of English Cricket though!
		
Click to expand...

That is debateable. Yes, there's plenty of test talent but how many of those players can adapt to ODI cricket? Bell has once again flattered to deceive, Ballance was awful until dropped, Root anchors the side well, Taylor looks as if he could do a similar job. Ali has done little aside from the game against Scotland. You could argue that Morgan is a better player than his current form but ODI cricket is all about performing at the World Cup and Champions Trophy. The only player who looks to be a cracker is Buttler. And England like to keep him hidden at 7. They need to get the likes of Jason Roy into the team. 

Bowling wise England look clueless. Bowling is a thankless task in the limited overs game but England dont seem to learn any lessons.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Really? Restricting a side to 275 on a decent batting deck and then watching Bell and Root stumble along at a combined strike rate of about 70? I think its blatantly obvious where England failed in this game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes really. Bangladesh are at a minor counties level, maybe poor county level. Look at England's bowling performances so far in the WC:

- v Australia, concede 342
- v NZ concede 125 in 12 overs
- v Scotland, 184
- v Sri Lanka, 312-1
- v Bang, 275

Only bowled a team out once, the Scots. The rest? We got slapped around the park.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Piece said:



*Yes really. Bangladesh are at a minor counties level, maybe poor county level*. Look at England's bowling performances so far in the WC:

- v Australia, concede 342
- v NZ concede 125 in 12 overs
- v Scotland, 184
- v Sri Lanka, 312-1
- v Bang, 275

Only bowled a team out once, the Scots. The rest? We got slapped around the park.
		
Click to expand...


Not in ODI and / or T20 cricket they are not. Its that sort of dismissive attitude that has proved England's downfall in the past.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Not in ODI and / or T20 cricket they are not. Its that sort of dismissive attitude that has proved England's downfall in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. It's exactly the attitude that required. All the top ODI/T20 batters bat with this attitude - McCullum, DeVilliers, Warner, Maxwell, Finch, Gayle, blah. It's power hitting, taking the game to the bowlers. Reputation or status is irrelevant. No matter whether you're minor county level or top test bowler, you're going out of the ground approach. The days of "anchoring" an innings around Bell, Root or Taylor is so old school in ODI. It's not just me saying it; the Sky Sports pundits Ward, Gower, Strauss, Atherton, Lloyd, Hussain, Key all mentioned this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd like to see a separation of one day and test cricket. We are trying to bring test principles to the one day format and it simply does not work. Why is Jimmy Anderson bowling in this form when he consistently fails to perform? He never gets picked up for IPL as they know he is poor on that stage. Put him in the Test arena with a red ball, different bowler. Are people too wary of upsetting test players?

Separate them out, run them as different set ups. That will give the coaches and players more freedom. The nonsense of unsuitable test players, Cook, Anderson etc playing short form cricket is then less likely to happen.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd like to see a separation of one day and test cricket. We are trying to bring test principles to the one day format and it simply does not work. *Why is Jimmy Anderson bowling in this form when he consistently fails to perform? He never gets picked up for IPL as they know he is poor on that stage*. Put him in the Test arena with a red ball, different bowler. Are people too wary of upsetting test players?

Separate them out, run them as different set ups. That will give the coaches and players more freedom. The nonsense of unsuitable test players, Cook, Anderson etc playing short form cricket is then less likely to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Because England's selectors cant seem to differentiate between the 3 formats. They seem to assume that a player who performs in test matches will perform in the ODI game.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Rubbish. It's exactly the attitude that required. All the top ODI/T20 batters bat with this attitude - McCullum, DeVilliers, Warner, Maxwell, Finch, Gayle, blah. It's power hitting, taking the game to the bowlers. Reputation or status is irrelevant. No matter whether you're minor county level or top test bowler, you're going out of the ground approach. *The days of "anchoring" an innings around Bell, Root or Taylor is so old school in ODI. It's not just me saying it; the Sky Sports pundits Ward, Gower, Strauss, Atherton, Lloyd, Hussain, Key all mentioned this*.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt say it was, but never mind.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I didnt say it was, but never mind.
		
Click to expand...





			Bell has once again flattered to deceive, Ballance was awful until dropped, *Root anchors the side well*, Taylor looks as if he could do a similar job
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I inferred from above...


----------



## vkurup (Mar 9, 2015)

Until they start playing IPL they wont know how to handle the pressure..   Like it or lump it, the world of one day cricket has evolved.  But a bit of chicken & egg now - they havent played and cant handle and therefore no one wants to buy them in the IPL.  Even KP is going at reserve prices..


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought it may be fear of failure or something , 
maybe take a group of 15 and say , this is it we are building for next ICC , you lot are in , express yer'selves 

BUT im beginning to think maybe they are just not good enough , you cant live off past achievements or previous team/country achievements 
step up to the plate and be counted ..

Fear of failure or not good enough? which ?  .. in 60/40 in fabour  they are not good enough at the min


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2015)

Plenty of good (and possibly a few bad) opinions in the above.

But most are making the mistake of looking at the current situation and trying to patch that up. What really needs to happen, imo, is for 'the powers that be' to step back and get the whole setup looked at. 

I'm inclined to agree that English Cricket's attitude to the IPL has contributed to their problem. That tournament certainly requires/promotes a different attitude by batsmen, the confidence of which is then carried over into the One-Day game!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2015)

Some great responses on twitter from some of the Irish. 

http://balls.ie/cricket/irish-twitter-reaction-england-getting-knocked-cricket-world-cup/


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Some great responses on twitter from some of the Irish. 

http://balls.ie/cricket/irish-twitter-reaction-england-getting-knocked-cricket-world-cup/

Click to expand...

The European champions one made me smile.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2015)

On a positive note, Ben Stokes was in the group behind us at our course last summer (we play straight across from Durham CC).
Cracking golfer, he drives the ball a country mile and down the middle every time :whoo:


----------



## vkurup (Mar 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd like to see a separation of one day and test cricket. We are trying to bring test principles to the one day format and it simply does not work. *Why is Jimmy Anderson bowling in this form when he consistently fails to perform? *He never gets picked up for IPL as they know he is poor on that stage. Put him in the Test arena with a red ball, different bowler. Are people too wary of upsetting test players?

Separate them out, run them as different set ups. That will give the coaches and players more freedom. The nonsense of unsuitable test players, Cook, Anderson etc playing short form cricket is then less likely to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Its all right.. Did young Jimmy get picked for the TaylorMade 'Back to the future' opportunity next week.. he has been scoring like a golfer for a long while..


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2015)

I imagine Alastair Cook is having a little smirk to himself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Tongo (Mar 10, 2015)

richart said:



			I imagine Alastair Cook is having a little smirk to himself.

Click to expand...

Whilst naively convincing himself that he'd have done better!


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Whilst naively convincing himself that he'd have done better!
		
Click to expand...

 Wouldn't you in his position ?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow! What a game this morning! Its been a largely humdrum tournament but the NZ-SA semi-final was superb. Great innings from Grant Elliott to see the Kiwis over the line.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Wow! What a game this morning! Its been a largely humdrum tournament but the NZ-SA semi-final was superb. Great innings from Grant Elliott to see the Kiwis over the line.
		
Click to expand...

 Think South Africa got the wrong end of Duckworth Lewis, especially with De Villiers in full flow.

Pleased that New Zealand won though.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Think South Africa got the wrong end of Duckworth Lewis, especially with De Villiers in full flow.

Pleased that New Zealand won though.
		
Click to expand...

DL is clearly out of date now, despite the relatively recent update. The run rates in the last 10-15 overs have changed so drastically and DL is def behind the curve on this as to what your resources are worth

SA were very unlucky with the timing of the rain and the fact that they still had 6 overs of the 5th bowler to come which they pretty much lost, that said fair play to New Zealand a cracking chase, with the tempo once again set by BMac up the top. Cory and Elliott both played well but Saffers missed a few chances

The good games in this have been great, but sadly theres only been 3 or 4 of them out of all the games. Lets hope the other semi and final are as good


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2015)

Always a joy to beat SA , though I didn't think they had a chance at the end - until Vettori tinned a boundary in the last over.

Couple of chances went begging, but some superb fielding otherwise! That's been the major improvement in Cricket recently imo. More aggressive batting has also been the trend too. 

Certainly the best 1-dayer I've watched, as well as being the most exciting.

NZ Cricket has come a long way from being Ilford 2nds and a Star!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Always a joy to beat SA , though I didn't think they had a chance at the end - until Vettori tinned a boundary in the last over.

Couple of chances went begging, but some superb fielding otherwise! That's been the major improvement in Cricket recently imo. More aggressive batting has also been the trend too. 

Certainly the best 1-dayer I've watched, as well as being the most exciting.

*NZ Cricket has come a long way from being Ilford 2nds and a Star!*

Click to expand...

And ironically that's where England probably are in the 50 over format!


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2015)

Tongo said:



			And ironically that's where England probably are in the 50 over format!
		
Click to expand...

just missing the star


----------



## Tongo (Mar 25, 2015)

fundy said:



			just missing the star 

Click to expand...

True. Although Buttler could be a star if England played him a couple of places higher than 7!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2015)

Tongo said:



			And ironically that's where England probably are in the 50 over format!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that comment should be restricted to the 50 over format!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2015)

What an amazing game it was.. Watching it while chatting with my kiwi friends and they were sh**ting in their troos before the last over. Could have gone either way.  SA has been at the wrong end of the D/L stick too many times now.  I am glad that they did not choke but lost to a better team. 

It took a safie (Elliott) to get NZ into the Finals.... Imagine if we had kept another Safie (KP) in the squad....


(on a less controversial note),.... The game was brilliant. There was no sledging or tantrums just brilliant display of cricket, sportsman spirit and raw passion for the country. This image probably summed up why this was such a fantastic game.. 



Hopefully the last two games will be similar..  lot of bad blood between the Aussies and India tonight


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 26, 2015)

Typical Dhoni. Leaving it far too late by just plodding it around for 15 overs. Really don't get why people think he's such an amazing finisher. He's no Michael Bevan.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 26, 2015)

That is pathetic. Would have made it with a dive, but just gave up.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 26, 2015)

Been up all night to watch this.. now am wondering why... 


Kiwis are celebrating.... now 1 billion prayers of support coming their way... Go Kiwi..


----------

